# Is thyroid hormone always needed with p/t?



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Having pt end of June for right lobe. Left lobe seems to be normal. Wondering whether I will need to start taking thyroid hormone after surgery. My levels are currently normal but right thyroid very enlarged and I haven't been feeling well over the past four months. Very tired. Have gained weight. Should I talk to the doc about going on thyroid hormone before surgery? How long do they make you wait post surgery to test your levels and put you on thyroid hormone? Thank you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I can only speak from my experience, I was put ona low dose of Synthroid the day after I had a partial. The surgeon said it would protect the remaining half. I only took it for a year after. I stopped taking it through my own misguided sense of what was right. You may not need it but that is a great question to ask your doctor.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a PT Monday. My surgeon said I wouldn't take it unless needed. I know I will have bloodwork at some point, just not sure if he'll do it at my follow up next week, or if he'll send me to an endo for it. I'm also assuming they want to wait for final pathology before they do anything.


----------



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

My personal experience...
I had hyperthyroidism and had a p/t when i was 13, I'm 24 now and to this day have not been on any medication. Maybe a low does can help it from overworking? Idk if thats a possibly. 
Do i feel like i need to be on medication? Yes. My partial thyroid is now enlarged (doctor said from over working for so long) and will more than likely have it removed in the upcoming months. Best of luck to you!


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I had my post op apt this morning. I'm doing well but he ordered a tsh reflex test. I think if it shows normal it will just be a wait and see. Feel fine today so as long as I feel ok that's all that matters. 
I do have a nodule in the left side that will be rechecked in 6 months. I'm learning its just a wait and see game when the thyroid is involved!


----------

